

Y Not: Silicon Valley - joeguilmette

Weren't accepted to YC? Are you going to bootstrap it in the Bay Area? Looking to rent an apartment with like-minded folks in the coming months? Want to get together for dinner and talk shop on a regular basis? <p>Lets do it. 
======
ardit33
Good god. People, you sound like teeangers, or worse, like those girls that
are hot in their town, are all "that", and think they can be actresses so they
move to LA. They quickly find out they are thousands of other hot girls, and
they are just merely average. They try to find acting jobs to make it "big",
but eventually will be forced to wait tables, or work at starbucks.

SO, to all you guys that are deciding to move to SV:

1\. What stops your "idea" from being successful where you are currently at?
Can't you get your business/idea off the ground to a certain point, where you
CAN actually get some kind of funding, and maybe have move with VC money, and
not your credit card.

2\. Do you really think that just by the fact that you come here, you will
find everything paved in gold? And everything is going to resolve itself
somewhow, and you going to meet that VC/angel and give you money?

3\. Are you actually preparing to move to the SF Bay area well enough? Do you
guys realise that rents and living expenses are thru the roof in here
(NYC/Manhatan is the only place more expensive). Do you guys know how HARD
(like in months) is to find a decent appartment. Make sure you get some
temporary housing BEFORE coming here, or you will get screweded big time by
thinking you can stay in ah hotel, and find a place in a week or so.

People, I don't want to rein your parada, but be realistic. If you have a very
good idea/prototype/initial users, tell VCs. that you have the willingess to
move to SV, and maybe move here when you get some funding.

Otherwise, you can come to SF (visiting) go to those tech parties, demos, to
connect with potential investors. You don't need to move to SV to do that.

~~~
daniel-cussen
I agree that being a hacker and moving to SF to try to make it big is like
moving to Hollywood to make it big as an actress. The difference is that, as
risk/benefits go, it makes sense.

~~~
alaskamiller
Huh?

~~~
davidw
If you fail at being an actor, you can get a job....waiting tables, or
something like that. If you fail at creating a startup, you can get a high
paying job in someone else's startup.

------
joeguilmette
I've started a facebook group for us to organize, however, if someone has a
better venue to discuss and get things rolling, by all means, post away.

<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5381210911>

~~~
gibsonf1
Maybe a more relevant picture for the group would be a good idea?

~~~
chengmi
How about this: <http://www.diyseotools.com/images/site/yahoo_logo_white.gif>

------
mbuchanan
Great job! I hope there's enough hungry teams that this gains momentum. I bet
a small site like techstarsblog.com or startupweekend.com would keep the
community active.

~~~
ROFISH
I'm totally in!

I know the Facebook group has been mentioned, but we need someplace to discuss
logistics and whatnot.

------
hwork
I'm for it! We've already taken the plunge and now are settled in MV. It's
nice out here. Ran into the fuzzwich guys yesterday. Been to
SuperHappyDevHouse and Googleplex. Come on out!

~~~
SwellJoe
It's like nerd summer camp all year round out here, isn't it? (I came from
Austin, which is pretty nerd-friendly, but the valley is just silly.)

------
rnesh
I'm currently working on a site to help organize and keep this part of the
community connected. I'll keep everyone updated if enough people are
interested. Feel free to suggest any features you would like to see, along
with any questions. pasterob@gmail.com

------
gibsonf1
Count us in on the getting together part. We can also host events at our SF
SOMA office.

------
gscott
I am tired of bootstrapping and am just ready to find the right funding and
put the pedal to the metal. I am 4 hours away, but am more then willing to
make the drive I signed up for the facebook group.

------
iamelgringo
How about using meetup.com? They seem to have a lot of decent tools built
around this idea.

~~~
iamelgringo
We have a space we might be able to use. I'm checking to see if it's cool. If
it is, I'll start a Meetup group so we can get together and hang out and chat
and compare notes.

------
yrashk
Lets do!

I am interested to move to Bay Area and share apartments with like-minded
folks

~~~
carter
Hi! I'm from Russia! :) And I also want to move to the Bay Area. Agree on
visas problems! Let's try to solve these problems Together! Feel free to drop
me an email: bloodcarter@gmail.com

------
perezd
I am all for it, Lets do it!

------
rwebb
in for meetups...applied to fb group

------
alaskamiller
Because of the all the people move in, it's pretty expensive around here.

